# RRS Footwear sale!



## Rendezvous River Sports (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey guys, We have a bunch of Chaco and Keen sandals %40.00 off.
Give me shout with a size and color and ill let you know if we have what you are looking for.
[email protected]
307-733-2471
mon-thur 12-6 MST


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Any USA made Chacos?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rendezvous River Sports (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry Inflatable Steve. far as i can tell all of ours were made by the red chinese. but they are cheap.


----------

